# Bahamas?



## agedurkin (May 22, 2006)

Are there any resorts that are not very nice?  How about the Viva Wyndham?  I am looking to exchange there and just do not want to grab something not very nice.  I will be traveling with husband and two children


----------



## agedurkin (May 22, 2006)

Sorry, how about the Club LAnd also?


----------



## Carolinian (May 22, 2006)

Beware of Club Land'or for the very high extra fees.


----------



## agedurkin (May 22, 2006)

What are the extra fees?  Any other places to avoid?


----------



## mariawolf (May 23, 2006)

Club Land/or is very run down and although I don't know about the fees I walk by it as an owner at Harborside and it looks really not well kept up.


----------



## iluvwdw (May 25, 2006)

mariawolf said:
			
		

> Club Land/or is very run down and although I don't know about the fees I walk by it as an owner at Harborside and it looks really not well kept up.



Totally agree.  I was came home on Monday and noticed that Club Land'or looks TERRIBLY run down.


----------



## Anne S (May 25, 2006)

agedurkin said:
			
		

> What are the extra fees?  Any other places to avoid?



Club Land d'Or has a daily fee (they call it a utility fee) of $19 *per person, per night,* for ages 12 and over.


----------



## donnaval (May 25, 2006)

We exchanged into the Island Seas Resort on Freeport last November--I was kind of worried after reading all the horrible reviews on Trip Advisor!  But we found the resort to be very nice, and the staff was very helpful to us (Trip Advisor reports complained over and over about the "attitude" of the staff, but we found them very friendly, including one fellow who even hauled loungers up to our deck).  We had a two-bedroom unit that looked over the pool and ocean--fabulous view.  The unit was nice, and you get daily maid service included except for Sunday.  They had decent shuttle service to Freeport, taxis were always available, and a staff member (Mitch) provided special transportation to things like the Wednesday Fish Fry for a nominal fee.  We'd be happy to go back again!


----------



## Banker (May 26, 2006)

I own at Club land'or...and have never noticed it being rundown...True, the fees are high and they have recently submitted to some planning board to enlarge, I guess that means "up" since we are landlocked by Atlantis and Harbourside.  We have only been owners since about 1998 or so.  Since that time, larger tvs were put into the units, a hot tub was added next to the pool, new pool resurfacing, grounds around it, etc.....It is probably the smallest place, "unit size" that I have ever stayed at or owned.  Notice that I own at two other timeshares, both much, much larger.  But, the planned activities are wonderful, many onsite and some outside excursions.  And, the staff has been there for many years...Most things are geared to adults, not kids.  We go every October and have met some wonderful people,  got married on property two years ago and since they know us, they provided help in obtaining the minister, etc.  They also gave us champagne for everyone, let us use the grounds at no charge, gave us conch fritters, and provided tables and chairs.


----------



## agedurkin (May 26, 2006)

now i am confused....mixed reviews
is club land or on the beach?

how about the viva wyndham or ritz coral?  These are what are showing for availability.


----------



## Anne S (May 26, 2006)

agedurkin said:
			
		

> now i am confused....mixed reviews
> is club land or on the beach?
> 
> how about the viva wyndham or ritz coral?  These are what are showing for availability.



Club Land'or is not on the beach. Since you are a TUG member you might want to read the TUG reviews.  Club Land'or does not get very high marks. We stayed there many years ago (before I had discovered TUG) and were not impressed. But in those days you at least had access to the Atlantis, which is not true anymore.


----------

